# Citroen Relay brakes



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, I had to replace the front two brake pipes on the passenger side of my van and need to know how to bleed them, is there a special sequence,



cheers, Andy......................


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

This is copy of text from Fiat Maintenance Manual CD. - Its not actually very good and I have given my own knowlege after it.

.........
Klimaanlage

all versions

Operation

all versions

- Position the vehicle on the lift.


Any air in the hydraulic circuit acts as a pad absorbing a large amount of the pressure exerted by the brake pump and reducing the efficiency of the braking. The air present is felt at the brake pedal making it seem "spongy" and reducing the braking capacity.

- Check that the brake/clutch fluid is between the MIN and MAX levels.
1. Remove the brake fluid reservoir cap and connect the equipment to the reservoir after having refilled it.


Description Code 
1 - 1.806.097.000 


- Remove the protective cap for the bleed valve on the brake caliper.
2. Connect the recovery device (pipe and reservoir) to the bleed valve(s) on the brake caliper. 
- Open the bleed valve.
3. Open the fluid reservoir tap slowly.
- Wait for all the air in the hydraulic system to escape.
- Close the bleed valve(s) on the brake caliper.
- Repeat the operations described above for the remaining brake calipers.


Whilst bleeding the air, refill the brake fluid reservoir as necessary.

The brake fluid collected should not be reused. The level should always be topped up using new fluid.

If the system is not fully operational after having carried out the bleeding operation, repeat the entire procedure after waiting a few hours for the brake fluid to settle down in the system.

- Remove the vehicle from the lift.


..........

Basically it is as straight forward as most cars - you do not need a pressure bleeder system if you have someone to help you by pumping the brake pedal.

You can get away with just doing one bleed nipple at a time, just remember to lightly close the nipple before helper lifts foot (so no air is drawn back in) . Do the other nipple and I would make sure you have bled enough to have completely changed the fluid. 
While you are at it I would do the offside as well.


----------



## 88828 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brambles, thanks for your reply, I bled them today, done both sides as you said. I was just a bit worried that there was a sequence of bleeding as there are two brake nipples on each calliper,


cheers, Andy.....................


----------

